# 3D WCA logo



## anders (Dec 10, 2010)

3D version of the WCA logo by Vu Minh Tan


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 10, 2010)

Looks nice but the colours are kinda pale IMO, especially the yellow. They're much brighter on the 2D logo


----------



## Godmil (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## irontwig (Dec 10, 2010)

lolminh


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 10, 2010)

I agree with Amos, just load that image back up and turn the saturation of the colors up, and maybe the brightness by a bit. Other than that, good work!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 10, 2010)

What do you mean, "3D"? I would call that "beveled."


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 10, 2010)

I thought it was obvious that he meant a 3D appearance, which beveling an image will do.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> What do you mean, "3D"? I would call that "beveled."


 
3D or not, I think it looks much nicer, even if we don't make the colors brighter. The old one was way too flat-looking. I was going to use the logo on some medals for a competition once, but I decided it just looked too bad for it, so I used the KOII logo instead (which looked great!).

I think this one is a good bit better. (Although a little more pizazz might make for a better logo on an award.)


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2010)

I think Lucas means that we should only use "3D" for stuff that has crazy perspective and POV-Ray effects.

I like the beveled logo - if it was a bit more saturated it would be very pretty indeed.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

make it glow(in the dark)


----------



## chickenfly34 (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow it looks pretty nice! I love it.


----------



## yuhmahp (Dec 11, 2010)

See the original topic by the logo designer here.
Can you read Vietnamese ? well, there are other logo versions from this designer (Anhxtan)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

yuhmahp said:


> See the original topic by the logo designer here.
> Can you read Vietnamese ? well, there are other logo versions from this designer (Anhxtan)


 
Tôi có thể nói tiếng Việt


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 11, 2010)

I would love that on a cube


----------



## GunNhox (Dec 12, 2010)

One more time \m/ the world see what we can do \m/ \m/


----------

